

Ask HN: What is your favorite tele-presence white-board system? - mey

What do you prefer to use when working remotely with someone to draw up diagrams and ideas free hand and hopefully collaboratively?
======
canadaduane
I recently heard of vyew.com via a local hackerspace but haven't tried it yet.

------
sz
A dual question: what hardware do you use?

Wacom tablets are expensive but drawing with a mouse sucks.

~~~
wwortiz
The little wacom bamboo tablets are actually pretty cheap.

------
sswam
I use a pair of vnc sessions so we can both work in our own space without
latency, and also see and help with what the other person is doing. The vnc
sessions are routed over ssh and via a server (to avoid nat problems). I use
this mainly for pair-progamming, but it's also good for drawing / whiteboard
stuff I suppose, you can run gimp or whatever in it.

